# keeping siamese fighter fish and gourami



## shiftylou

Can you keep a male siamese fighter fish along with 2 gourami? the siamese seems to be displaying alot after I added 2 gourami to the tank


----------



## daftlassieEmma

i personally wouldn't keep a male fighter with any type of gourami but i know people who have got away with it, pending on the species

what type do you have?


----------



## shiftylou

dwarf gourami im sure. there my partners fish and i had mentioned to the lady at pets at home i had a male siamese


----------



## hedgehog738

my dwarf gourami and fighter killed each other.


----------



## daftlassieEmma

not a great mix, in my experience dwarfs tend to either be bullies (in which case your fighter will have no chance) or really timid (it'll get beaten up if the fighter decides he's a threat)

keep an eye on them but i think your best bet would be to rehome one of them


----------



## Lucifer1986

they are displaying course of second male in tank ( haw big is this tank hope you have lost of hiding spots on top of tank) or they finding gourami as a thread

u can keep fighters with other fish but i would go for ones that prefer to say on bottom of tank , and instead of second male i would put 2-3 female

put mirror to one of side of tank and male will display his colors all the time


----------



## mike515

Lucifer1986 said:


> they are displaying course of second male in tank ( haw big is this tank hope you have lost of hiding spots on top of tank) or they finding gourami as a thread
> 
> u can keep fighters with other fish but i would go for ones that prefer to say on bottom of tank , and instead of second male i would put 2-3 female
> 
> put mirror to one of side of tank and male will display his colors all the time


yeah and get majorly stressed thinking there is a competing male in his tank. Not a great idea, since that will increase a risk of disease and could end up with you losing your fighter





Anyways, it depends on the individual fish. Some fighters will tolerate other fish in there area (up near the surface) so you might be ok, but you'll have to just keep an eye on them. Not very helpful I know, but fish like fighters are very variable in their temperament.


----------

